# Possible Karen Sue trip



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I may be trying to organize a Karen Sue Trip sometime this month before the limit drops to three. I would like to see the interest level before I give Capt John a call.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Anthony, PM sent. If the dates work I 
will definitely be there.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Brian, you want in on this?


----------



## LongIslandtoMD (May 8, 2005)

*Dates*

If its a weekend date, I am can probably swing it.

jp


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

The 24th or the 31st would work for me. What is the cost on the Karen Sue?


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*I'll go*

Count me in


----------



## Tomasas (Sep 29, 2004)

Just talked to Capt John yesterday at the local shop. He's booked all the weekends and also fridays and mondays he said.

tue, wed and thu still available. I'm in any of these days.

Was struggling to find a 5 or 6 pack all winter... 

Let me know...


----------



## FISHNFOOL (Dec 28, 2005)

Tomasas,

Im maybe able to get away, Do you have any other that can go mid week keep me posted.

email will be better and faster

[email protected]

Joe


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I will try and do a weekday since his weekends are booked up.


----------



## Tomasas (Sep 29, 2004)

*best dates*

for me would be march 20, 27 or 28.


----------



## Tomasas (Sep 29, 2004)

If it's the 28th - i can have another guy that would go.

just keep me posted...


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I just called and they have monday, tuesday and wednesday open next week. If we have 6 people, it should cost a little over 100 not including tip.


----------



## Tomasas (Sep 29, 2004)

Tuesday is the best day for me


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I talked to capt John and we have tuesday. I would like to have at least 5 people. You better be going henry, capt john misses you  . I have a friend that wants to go on tuesday so I would like to have 3 more. The fishing has been good. We just need some decent weather.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I will probably be able to go. Just working 
out some schedule stuff right now. I 
should know for sure in a few hours.


----------



## Tomasas (Sep 29, 2004)

*I have 2 guys confirmed*

Me and a friend of mine are 100% in.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Talapia said:


> I will probably be able to go. Just working
> out some schedule stuff right now. I
> should know for sure in a few hours.


Not looking good for me right now...


----------



## Tomasas (Sep 29, 2004)

Anthony let me know where the trip stands and if you;re looking for another guy.

Thanks


----------



## FISHNFOOL (Dec 28, 2005)

Anthony, 

how many do you have as of right now? and just to make sure the trip would be this coming Tuesday right?

Joe


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Looks like we have 4 so far. Me plus one and Tomasas plus one. Yes this tuesday, march 20.


----------



## Tomasas (Sep 29, 2004)

Anthony,

got your pm. will let you know about another possible in a couple of hours.

Thanks for putting it together.

Tomas


----------



## Tomasas (Sep 29, 2004)

*2 spots still open*

2 Spots are open if anyone is interested.

Thanks


----------



## SEA DOG (Apr 10, 2006)

what are we fishing for?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Tautog, the DE limit is 10 but will drop down to 3 in april.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

*Report*

There were 4 of us today and we ended up with 31 keepers. I was a little disappointed with the results but that's only because Capt John has spoiled me too many times on previous trips. There were quite a few throwbacks along with numerous dog sharks. The weather forecast for yesterday was completely wrong, never saw a swell over 4 feet and definitely didn't see any kind of wind that resembled 25-30 knots. It was a beautiful day out on the water. It was really nice to meet Tomasas and his friend Bob. Hope to see you guys out on the water in the near future.


----------



## Tomasas (Sep 29, 2004)

It was nice meeting you Anthony and your friend Pete. It was a good trip. 

Thanks for putting it together and for schooling everybody on the boat...:fishing: 

We'll do it again!


----------

